# Is there a successor to Gary Fisher Mendota?



## tomcon (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a Gary Fisher Mendota for a few years. Now I need a new bike. But, this one is no longer made. Is there a successor in the Trek line? Pretty much i mean a bike good for mostly road riding, but not a so-called "road bike". I like a flat bar, disk brakes, hopefully a 3-ring crank (or at least a low enough gear to my liking for getting up hills)...and yet still built to be light and efficient on the road. Probably 25 or 28 width tires. (Or, i guess ideas outside of Trek line accepted too!).

Thanks!!


----------

